# 2017 Knox Marine Tournament Trail



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*Knox Marine Tournament Trail (KMTT)*

*2017 Schedule:*

Sun. 04/30/17 Pleasant Hill
Sun. 05/28/17 Clear Fork
Sat. 06/03/17 Delaware
Sat. 07/01/17 O'Shaughnessy
Sun. 08/06/17 Clear Fork
Sun. 09/24/17 Alum Creek

*KMTT Director: *

Jami Norman: 614-496-5212; email [email protected]
www.ohiobassangler.com
www.ombtt.com

90% payback at each event with no classic. Fish one or fish all. 40 Boat max excluding Knox incentive teams. Points Champs 600.00 cash. Go to website for further info.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Please bear with us on the online entry tab of the website. Our team info is working just fine but the events you are interested in entering are not showing up on our end. Please e mail us at [email protected] and let us know the events you are entering. I will have our website person fix as soon as he is back in town.


----------

